# Where is Costa Rica Lee?



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeez, took me long enough to figure out how to start a post. Anyway, has anyone heard from Lee lately? I haven't seen him around the forum much and was wondering how he's doing. Maybe he's been posting and I haven't come across them... not sure :|


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Helow

My name is jorge, and iver sins lees dog bites me in da ash i bin howldin his fir rasum fir 1 hudrid dolurz


i em viri sirius


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

So was I. Weirdo.  Seriously though, have you seen him around or heard from him?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

He is having nicotine withdraw! Totally changed his behavior.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Costa Rica is in SA


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Someone remind me not to come looking for these guys if they ever turn up missing.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Costa Rica is in SA


Actually, Costa Rica is in Central America


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

he's probably drowning his sorrowful nicotine withdrawls with a Cubre Libre on a hammock under a palm tree.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Actually, Costa Rica is in Central America


Actually Thomas, we all have an idea where the **** it is but thanks for the gentle correction :smile:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Actually Thomas, we all have an idea where the **** it is but thanks for the gentle correction :smile:


You have a very wicked sense of humor. Sometimes the devil seems to get into you. [-X


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Actually, Costa Rica is in Central America [/QUOTE


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Actually, Costa Rica is in Central America


That what I wrote. Sentral America. We just spell it differently Thomas.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> That what I wrote. Sentral America.


:-o and I was gonna say "I'm with Don on the South Africa" (SA). 8-[:---) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> You have a very wicked sense of humor. Sometimes the devil seems to get into you. [-X


No, no..the complete opposite really.

For example, I recently purchased an Ipad..and found it to be really not that absorbent.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Must have been shopping in the wrong isle, eh?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Jeez, took me long enough to figure out how to start a post. Anyway, has anyone heard from Lee lately? I haven't seen him around the forum much and was wondering how he's doing. Maybe he's been posting and I haven't come across them... not sure :|


I was kind of wondering where he was too, maybe he's experiencing internet problems, or it's the neighbour's turn for the phone ? Do they have dongles in SA ?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Do they have dongles in SA ?


I'm not afraid to show my ignorance ........ what is a dongle? I know where 'S'entral America is. 

DFrost


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I'm not afraid to show my ignorance ........ what is a dongle? I know where 'S'entral America is.
> 
> DFrost


A dongle is a broadband stick or usb modem, plug and play...the very thing I am using now :razz:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ahhh so, thank you.

DFrost


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

My best guess is that Lee and Chris McDonald are doing Special Ops in the jungles of Costa Rica with those damn Dutchies ;-) Terrorizing the natives! Drinking cuba libres poolside, smoking some nice Cuban cigars and being fed grapes while being fanned by naked dancing girls. Maybe in their dreams, eh 

They both seem to be MIA at the same time?!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I don’t know about lee but my looser ass has been working like a dog. As far as special operation mine consists of trying to get paid from my customers then giving it to my government…. I am kinda like a middle man! 
I wish I was in Costa Rica playing with dogs like a retart!
 I don’t know exactly where Lee is but it is not uncommon for internet to go down for several weeks at a time in most areas. Someone is likely working on it at a rate that would make our government employees look productive.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> I don’t know about lee but my looser ass has been working like a dog. As far as special operation mine consists of trying to get paid from my customers then giving it to my government…. I am kinda like a middle man!
> I wish I was in Costa Rica playing with dogs like a retart!
> I don’t know exactly where Lee is but it is not uncommon for internet to go down for several weeks at a time in most areas. Someone is likely working on it at a rate that would make our government employees look productive.


LMAO Good one Chris! Glad to know you're alive and well. Now we just need Lee to resurface :smile: Hopefully it's just a connection problem.

You need to take that money you're um, ah, "collecting" and go live in Costa Rica like a King \\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Rumor has it that Lee brought those dogs down there to run the treadmill that runs his generator that suppliies his home electricity.
Just something I heard. :-\":wink:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I had a neighbour that produced so much electric power that it lit up his rabbit stall - and this is Switzerland!

Toni once had the idea that I could maybe generate enough power on my home trainer to run the TV!!!

As for Costa Rica, all it needs is to have a war started there and the whole world will know where it is!!


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

maybe he was betting on the wrong rooster in one of those cock fights and owes a large amount of money to the "promoter" so he is lying low at the moment.

Just joking. Have no idea but would like to know too.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Are you saying he is running from a violent cock relationship?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I have lee in a locker in my basement.

If you want to see him again, I need each member from this board to send me $100 obo or I will start practicing live bites on your beloved Lee.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Ha ha, all this reminded me of the Seinfeld episode when Jramer got "Little Jerry Seinfeld" and got him training...

That was some funny shit.

_New scene - Kramer walking Little Jerry Seinfeld down the street on a leash. He goes into Marcelino's._
MARCELINO: Hey, Kramer. Nice rooster. What's his name?
KRAMER: Well, this is Little Jerry Seinfeld.
MARCELINO: Little Jerry Seinfeld. Does he bounce checks? (laughs)
KRAMER: Look, can't you take Jerry's check down?
MARCELINO: Sorry Kramer, can't help you.
<A guy walks into the bodega with his dog. The dog and Little Jerry get into a tussle, and Little Jerry sends the dog packin.'>
MARCELINO (impressed): I like the way he handles himself.
<Kramer picks Little Jerry up. He's upside down. Kramer turns him around the right way.>

_New scene - Kramer and Jerry in Jerry's apartment._
JERRY: So Marcelino's going to take down the check?
KRAMER: Well, it comes down if Little Jerry Seinfeld wins the cockfight.
JERRY: Great! <realizing> What?
KRAMER: Well, Marcelino, he has cockfights in the back of his store.
JERRY: Ah ha...
KRAMER: So, he says if Little Jerry Seinfeld wins, the check comes down.
JERRY: Kramer, cockfighting is illegal.
KRAMER: Only in The United States.
JERRY: It's inhumane!
KRAMER: No, Jerry, it's not what you think it is.
JERRY: It's two roosters peckin' at each other!
KRAMER: What?
JERRY: Yeah!
KRAMER: Well, I thought they wore gloves and helmets, you know, like "American [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]Gladiators[/COLOR][/COLOR]."
JERRY: No Kramer, Little Jerry could get hurt.
KRAMER: Well, I left him with Marcelino!
<Jerry shrugs and holds his hands out.>
KRAMER: My Little Jerry! <Runs out.>

_Continuation of last scene - Jerry and Kramer in Jerry's apartment._
JERRY: Hey, did you get Little Jerry, is he O.K.?
KRAMER: Well, he's more than O.K., he won!
JERRY: You let him fight?
KRAMER: I couldn't get there in time to stop it, but you should have seen Little Jerry, Jerry! Flappin' his wings and struttin' his stuff! He was peckin' and weavin' and bobbin' and talkin' trash! He didn't even have to touch him! The other rooster ran out of [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]the [COLOR=blue! important]ring[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]. The whole fight lasted two seconds.
JERRY: How long do they usually last?
KRAMER: Five seconds. And Marcelino says he's taking your check down today.
JERRY: Great!

_New scene - Jerry and Marcelino at the bodega._
MARCELINO: Jerry! You missed a hell of a cockfight last night.
JERRY: Then what is my check still doing up? We had a deal!
MARCELINO: Now we have a new deal.
JERRY: New deal?
MARCELINO: When Little Jerry Seinfeld is mine, the check will be yours.
JERRY: This is outrageous! (To Marcelino) Pack of Juicy Fruit.
MARCELINO (puts the gum on the counter): 85 cents.
JERRY: 85 cents? _That_ is outrageous!
_New scene - Jerry and Kramer in Jerry's apartment._
JERRY: Kramer, Marcelino wants us to sell him Little Jerry Seinfeld. 
KRAMER: Well, that's out of the question.
JERRY: But Kramer, cockfighting is an illegal and immoral activity.
KRAMER: Yeah, if you got a loser. But Little Jerry was born to cockfight!
JERRY: No, no more cockfighting. Let's just sell him to Marcelino the cockfighter and be done with it!
KRAMER: You know, I think you're jealous.
JERRY: Of what?
KRAMER (points at Jerry like he's found him out): Yah, yah! You see in Little Jerry Seinfeld the unlimited future you once had. Now, just because Jerry Seinfeld is a has-been, don't make Little Jerry Seinfeld a never-was! 
JERRY: Kramer, give me that rooster!
KRAMER: Never! You hate him because he's doing more with your name than you ever will! Yah-yah! <Kramer leaves.>

_New scene - Marcelino at Jerry's apartment door._
MARCELINO: Jerry! Tonight's fight-night. Where's my rooster?
JERRY: Kramer won't sell.
MARCELINO: Well, tell you what I'm gonna do. I'm gonna take down your check anyway.
JERRY: Well, thank you, Marcelino.
MARCELINO: Well, perhaps someday you will do me a favor. And that day is today. Little Jerry Seinfeld must go down in the third round of tomorrow's main event.
JERRY: You want Little Jerry to take a dive?
MARCELINO: Shhh, not so loud.
JERRY: First of all, I don't think you can make a rooster take a dive.
MARCELINO: Can, too!
JERRY: Second of all, Jerry Seinfeld - big or little - doesn't go down for anyone, anywhere, at anytime! Now I'd appreciate it if you please leave.
MARCELINO (leaving): Big Jerry is making a big mistake, Jerry.
JERRY: We'll see about that. <Runs to the window and shouts up to Kramer, who's on the roof.> Kramer, I'm comin' up! We got a cockfight to win!
KRAMER: O.K.!

_New scene - Jerry and Kramer in Jerry's kitchen, training Little Jerry for his cockfight._
KRAMER: Oh, yeah. He's lookin' good, huh Jerry?
JERRY: Yeah. Alright, I think that's enough for today. <Kramer picks up Little Jerry and takes him to the sink.> Little Jerry is lean, mean, peckin' machine! <Kramer starts filling a pot with water.> What are you doing with that?
KRAMER: I'm just gonna heat this up. Make a little hot-tub for Little Jerry.
JERRY: Hey, Kramer...?
<Kramer looks at Jerry.>
JERRY: Be careful. <George enters.> Hey, guess what! Little Jerry ran from here to Newman's in under thirty seconds!
GEORGE: Is that good?
JERRY: I don't know. Where have you been?

<Kramer comes over with Little Jerry.>
JERRY: Hey, how's he doin'?
KRAMER: He's got a big sweat going. <Takes an envelope out of his pocket.> Oh, this came for you express-mail. It's from your parents.
JERRY (opens the envelope): Fifty dollars. I don't believe this!
KRAMER: There's Marcelino. <Marcelino enters the ring holding a huge white rooster.>
JERRY: Look at the size of his bird!
KRAMER: That looks like a dog with a glove on his head.

_Cut back to the cockfight._
ELAINE (to a woman at the fight): Muchos gracias. <Turns back to Jerry and Kramer.> O.K., I got the whole scoop. Marcelino flew the bird in from Ecuador. He's 68 and 0!
JERRY: He's a ringer!
GEORGE: Where's the tamale guy? <The bell rings, and the cockfight begins.>
KRAMER: Little Jerry's going to get his clock cleaned. I gotta get him outta there. 
<A man at the edge of the ring drops Little Jerry in. Everything now happens in slow-motion.>
KRAMER (lunging for Little Jerry): Little Jerry!
JERRY: Kramer!
ELAINE: Stop the fight!
GEORGE (holds up one finger): Tamale!
<Kramer lands in the ring and grabs ahold of Little Jerry. Marcelino's rooster closes in. We see Jerry, George and Elaine with shocked expressions on their faces, then hear pecking sounds and Kramer yelping and screaming from inside the ring.>


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Maybe Lee's wife has kicked him out and he's living on the beach. And he thought he had it all worked out! She's kept the dogs 'cos she was the one who really trained them and now....they're keeping Lee out and disconnected from the line!

He's probably living off coconuts and bananas and a reputation....can't wait to hear from him again :-k.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

ok, I'll accept $20 obo for Lee's release. He's scaring the dogs and I need to get him out of here.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> ok, I'll accept $20 obo for Lee's release. He's scaring the dogs and I need to get him out of here.


 
:lol::lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

SA...I thought was Southern Alabama


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> SA...I thought was Southern Alabama



No Howard. It's LA - Lower Alabama.

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I didn't miss Lee coming back in all this clutter did I ?? For some reason I thought he would have responded by now. Stupid foreign countries.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

anyone want $20 to take Lee off my hands? He eats too much and the dogs don't like him.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I didn't miss Lee coming back in all this clutter did I ?? For some reason I thought he would have responded by now. Stupid foreign countries.


I did too. I'm hoping that's all it is - a technology issue.


----------

